# Time for a new competition ?



## Moyzie (7 mo ago)

Its been a while... time for a new prize ? 

🕷🐍🦗🐦🦆🐴🦀🦞🐠🦂🐫🐁🦕


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

What would you suggest and who is providing the prize?


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> What would you suggest and who is providing the prize?


Moyzie by the look of it !


----------



## Moyzie (7 mo ago)

frogeyed said:


> Moyzie by the look of it !


OK
I can offer 5x baby cockroaches as a prize !

Raffle tickets are £10 each

Closing deadline 15th August

Accept Paypal


----------



## Moyzie (7 mo ago)

Joking obviously, but maybe a shop or something could do something.... how did it work before, it looks like there were some good prizes


----------

